# Mr



## reptilebeats (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi guys I need to check if this is normal behaviour,






It pours fine but you can notice on the puck that its been filling from one side, been like this since purchase, refurbished unit off ebay, should i return?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Short version: Yes.

Long version:

Welcome to the forum.

I'm assuming you just want us to tell you how to fix the machine. But before we do, would be good to know which machine that is. 

I'd this machine is refurbished and you bought on eBay, does it have a return policy?

You say it's been like that from day one.

I'd contact the seller and ask for a refund.

The water comes through a shower screen. It might be that the shower screen is clogged up, or the dispersion screen behind it is clogged up, maybe with limescale, maybe something was not fitted properly. Who knows.

You can then let us know which grinder you have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

If that's a DTP that's normal as that's where the water comes out of the group as it's one hole on the right.

Might be worth checking the shower screen though, 4mm Allen key on that bolt and lever it out with a spoon.

But looks like what my DTP (and BP do) doesn't seem to effect extraction but it is a bit odd and I'm surprised breville/sage with all their technical wizardry didn't think that mattered


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes as mentioned the water outlet is on the right hand side of the group. You should get a better spread than that though. Try whipping off the screen for sure and checking for gunk. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't own a DTP, but that seems far from normal or ideal. The Showerscreen seems completely dry apart from where the water is coming from. No spreading/showering what so ever!

Check videos online. It's just not like it.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

there should be more spreading of the water across the showerscreen as mentioned above. see this thread and video for a comparison.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/40840-dtp-shower-screen-pouring-uneven/?do=embed

recommend taking the screen off and giving it a good clean, descale and flush the machine as well .

then retest.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd expect a bit better than that so dismantle and clean and check things are the right way round and the screw tightened correctly. It just needs nipping up, part turn when things firm up.

From memory and it's been a long time the seal has a groove on one side that should face the portafilter. Some one will correct that I hope if incorrect.

I suspect the shower screen just isn't pushed in as far as it should be or not seated evenly but a lop sided flow is not unusual. It's easy to get carried away with the need for it to look dead even portafilter off but the water flow rate is a lot higher then than when a shot is being pulled so it seldom will be dead even or if it is that wont last for long.

I bought a refurb. First thing I did was to descale it. DB in this case and my first one had to go back.  Rather serious fault. Main reason for the descale was that it was a used machine so may contain stagnant water.

John

-


----------



## reptilebeats (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh hi everyone, I wasnt getting notifications via email that anyone posted, yes this is the sage duo pro, I did take the bolt off but it wasnt coming loose, I will try with a spoon and if no luck i will contact the seller they offered a 6 month warranty.


----------



## reptilebeats (Jan 19, 2020)

The mighty spoon did the job, might be a bit dirty


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

^^^ blimey! ?

Heres to hoping a clean will sort it. Assume a descale is also being done.


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

reptilebeats said:


> The mighty spoon did the job, might be a bit dirty
> 
> View attachment 35593


 Wow, there's enough real estate there that you should stick a flag in it.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, and that has been refurbed. What did they do, just wipe the outside with a damp cloth.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Was this machine from xsitems?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

reptilebeats said:


> The mighty spoon did the job, might be a bit dirty
> 
> View attachment 35593


 Holy cr4p!

Based on how often I cleaned mine I'd say that's never been removed.
I now remove and clean mine daily.

See the cleanliness thread.


----------



## reptilebeats (Jan 19, 2020)

matted said:


> Was this machine from xsitems?


 Yes it was


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Bloody hell!

Give it a good clean and soak it in pully caf or cafizza. Make sure other parts in the coffee path are also nice and clean!


----------



## reptilebeats (Jan 19, 2020)

I expect it may have been the other half not tamping when i first got it, maybe. I'll have give it a rinse out but the pipes look fine from what i can see


----------

